# Goat Fencearrrrgh!



## FallViewFarms (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's the deal.  We have 3 DN does.  Our first fencing, at a friend's recommendation was electric netting with a solar charger.  This worked for a bit but not long.  We then upped the charger from a 15 mile solar to a 100 mile uhhh not sure what it's called ~plugged into the outlet type.  Again, this worked for a bit.  Then we added a longer ground pole then we added another. and another ground pole.  so now we have 2 goats that stay in.  One that gets out ALWAYS, and is eating all of my landscape and routinely getting to chicken feed.  SOOOO, our newest line of defense is a 4 foot (I know, I know told hubby to get 5 foot, but what do I know?) Red Brand, No Climb, woven wire fence.  If this doesn't work.. ARRRRRGH!  

I've been assured by people on BYC that I will NEVER successfully fence my goats in.  This can't be true.  Or is it?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 26, 2013)

I've never had an issue with my goats going over a 4 ft. fence.  I've got Pygmies, Kinders, and Nubians - along with three mini horses.  They stay in unless someone leaves a gate open.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have one that gets out a lot.  Electric fence on the bottom of the woven fence keeps her in.  I have some that have learned to jump thru the electric fence.  But they are going to freezer camp before long.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 26, 2013)

I now have a six strand electric fence around my buck pasture.

So far, so good, but the girls aren't in heat either.

My Nubian does never try to get out of their pastures, but they have kids, and plenty of brouse and the water is at the barn so they don't wander off too far, have never acted like they want to.

DonnaBelle


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jun 26, 2013)

Maybe a hot wire round the top of the 4 ft fence?  I'd hate to see the escapee try it once and then what???


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jun 26, 2013)

Are they going under, over or just plain through it? If they are going under some well installed no climb fencing plus a hot wire near the bottom should to it. Do they have plenty to browse on in their pen? 

trick with goats is...if there is a any type of gap they can squish through they will. 

Make sure your no climb fencing goes all the way to the ground. So if you have any uneven ground.... make sure to put extra posts in the low areas and run the fence down to the ground all the way. They can squish through a small gap before they can even get shocked by the electric wire, lil suckers are quick. Think white tail deer jumping through a barbed wire fence and not getting scratched.


----------



## Rocco (Jul 5, 2013)

FallViewFarms said:
			
		

> Here's the deal.  We have 3 DN does.  Our first fencing, at a friend's recommendation was electric netting with a solar charger.  This worked for a bit but not long.  We then upped the charger from a 15 mile solar to a 100 mile uhhh not sure what it's called ~plugged into the outlet type.  Again, this worked for a bit.  Then we added a longer ground pole then we added another. and another ground pole.  so now we have 2 goats that stay in.  One that gets out ALWAYS, and is eating all of my landscape and routinely getting to chicken feed.  SOOOO, our newest line of defense is a 4 foot (I know, I know told hubby to get 5 foot, but what do I know?) Red Brand, No Climb, woven wire fence.  If this doesn't work.. ARRRRRGH!
> 
> I've been assured by people on BYC that I will NEVER successfully fence my goats in.  This can't be true.  Or is it?


Just curious if you ever tested the electric fence to see what voltage it was putting out. We are using electric net fencing to keep goats off of a reseeded area and after a few of them touched it, no one else will even come close to it now. It is putting out over 8000 volts. Generally speaking, you need over 3000 over for goats to be contained, and over 5000 volts for predators to be kept out.

And the No Climb fence will definitely keep them in.


----------



## secuono (Jul 5, 2013)

My neighbor has boer goats [sp?] and has 4ft 3in square mesh fencing. He's been adding lots of new pastures for them, haven't seen a goat out yet. I see chickens with them.
I believe that the foxes I repel will end up finding his unprotected flock far sooner than his goats getting out. 

Hot wire has to be close together with a real kick. I know my lambs get out while they are still small, ND size, on the side where my hot wire is 6in spaced. Other areas are 3, 3, 4, 4, 4, 4, 5, 5 inches spaced and they don't even try it. [if you're wondering why one side is not 8 but just 5 wide strands it's because the LGD can patrol it. 

I agree with getting a real, digital tester. The rods should also be in a place that stays/gets moist often. I only have 1 3ft rod, but I placed it where my ground naturally slopes and drains right over it. It keeps a 8k bite no matter how long we go w/o rain. It's also solar. 

The plug-in type is an AC or DC energizer, FYI. 

Good luck with the goats. If I ever get goats, what I have better work or I'll be giving them up asap.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 6, 2013)

Some pics of our fencing... some hotwire is moved every month for new forage areas, some is more of a permanent rotation field, we also has just regular field fencing... some with hotwire on top, some in the middle... for where bucks are separated from the does.
Definitely get a $10 fence tester to check strength. 

some areas contain Kiko's some Nigerians and Lamancha, all contain Livestock Guardian Dogs.

Kikos behind polywire  this also contains an Anatolian Shepherd and a Grt Pyrenees







New fence being stretched... field fencing






Feild fence with hotwire at the top






In the woods... This is moved once a section is cleared






Notice close at the bottom and wider spacing as you go up... the nigerians and Lamancha are here, this is poly tape... even the nigerian kids do not go through, also contains 2 great pyrenees  full time






Nigerian within the wire


----------



## FallViewFarms (Jul 7, 2013)

Southern!  What GREAT pictures!  So far, so good with the 4 foot woven wire.  I found quite a few places where there were gaps at the bottom.  I have been filling these gaps in with field stone ~as much as my back can take at a time.   So far the goats have not been to the sides of the pen where these gaps are, I know that it's just a matter of time and if they find a hole, I'm done.   I plan to put our great pyr in this area at night within the next week.  (she's just a year and I don't want her left alone with the baby goats).


----------



## greybeard (Jul 13, 2013)

The old saying is that if you have a fence that will hold water, it will hold goats.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 13, 2013)

greybeard said:
			
		

> The old saying is that if you have a fence that will hold water, it will hold goats.


2x


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 13, 2013)

Funny, we hear that often and we have never had that problem.    Not with the kikos, Lamancha, or dwarfs. The Lamancha does get her head stuck... she has horns. The kikos can get into dutch with horns ( the smaller horned ones) too. Our Dwarfs... nope.

We do put hotwire in the middle of the fencing during rut so they don't wear on the fencing. 

The Kikos and the sheep could literally "fly" over the fences but they don't.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 13, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Funny, we hear that often and we have never had that problem.    Not with the kikos, Lamancha, or dwarfs. The Lamancha does get her head stuck... she has horns. The kikos can get into dutch with horns ( the smaller horned ones) too. Our Dwarfs... nope.
> 
> We do put hotwire in the middle of the fencing during rut so they don't wear on the fencing.
> 
> The Kikos and the sheep could literally "fly" over the fences but they don't.


Well fed and well cared for animals are much less likely to test even a subpar fence than the same animals in a well fenced but very poor quality/quantity of forage  pasture. Sounds like your animals are well fed + you have a good fence. I see the same goats and a few cows in the roadway during  the worst days of summer and mid winter, but rarely see the same animals out in spring, early summer, or fall when the grass is green in their pastures. 
During 2011, our worst drought in 100 years, there were animals out everywhere--pastures were all burnt to a crisp and the grass along the roadways was better than what they had in their pastures.
Read the comments about forage quality and abundance here:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=26570


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 13, 2013)

Hadn't even thought of that. Great Point!
Sure makes sense... if an animal is hungry there probably isn't much stopping them.

...and like you said there is always the one with "wheels" on. They would have to go in the freezer.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 15, 2013)

4' high 2x4 no climb, hot wire at the top and middle on the inside and at the bottom on the outside. Works like a charm. Even my LGDs, which could clear the fence if they cared to respect the wire.

Like Southern said, get a fence tester. We have a 1 joule charger that runs on a 12 volt battery. The battery is kept charged by a solar charger. The fence tester gives a reading of 7.5 to 9.0 on a good day; that is 7500 to 9000 volts. OUCH. Also three ground rods that get watered in the summer as we get no rain all summer.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 15, 2013)

I find the best way to keep them in is make sure they have plenty of what they want on their side of the fence.  Food and shade.  Even a cold fence will keep mine in if they have that.  Weaning babies and rutting bucks, those get 4x4 goat fence with a hot wire and the does are across the property on the other side of the road.


----------

